# Will a frame designed for 29 wheels take 26?



## Tim O (25 Jul 2014)

I know that sounds silly but I'll explain why I posed the question. A crack has developed in my Spec Rockhopper frame (6 years old and the crack runs along the brazed part). The frame takes 26 wheels (as was the case 6 years ago). My ever helpful LBS is quite prepared to take up the cudgels on my behalf with Specialized but they said the trouble is, the current Rockhopper frames are all for 29'ers. On reflection, I can't quite understand why that should prevent me transferring everything from my current Rockhopper to a new frame. Am I daft? Have I missed something? I am aware that putting a frame designed for 29 wheels on to 26 wheels will slightly lower the BB and cranks but I don't use my mountain bike in earnest much these days (prefer road riding). But it is useful to have a machine for bridlepaths, forest trails etc and to use during the winter so the lowering of the BB by an inch or so does not overly concern me.

I would be most grateful for any thoughts, insights etc.


----------



## Learnincurve (25 Jul 2014)

It would depend on what kind of brakes you have would it not? V or Disk?


----------



## raleighnut (25 Jul 2014)

^^^^^ +1 If its got discs you can fit whatever rims/wheels you like although 20 inch might be pushing it a bit.


----------



## Diggs (25 Jul 2014)

If you were worried about the aesthetics, I'm assuming that you could get some larger/chunkier tyres (obvs. still 26 though) which may fill the gap a little


----------



## djb1971 (25 Jul 2014)

I did it on a Singular Peregrine for off road when I wanted to save my best 700c wheels. The ground clearance for the pedals will be very close to striking. The Peregrine had an eccentric bb which helped to lift the pedals by a good inch. I wouldn't like it without seeing how close the pedals are to hitting.


----------



## djb1971 (25 Jul 2014)

You could of course invest in a pair of wheels for less than £100, tyres for less than £20 pair.

Here's what my peregrine looked like with 26s


----------



## raleighnut (25 Jul 2014)

Is that a Morphing Brooks.


----------



## djb1971 (25 Jul 2014)

raleighnut said:


> Is that a Morphing Brooks.



I gave up on the Swift, I discovered the hard way it's not the same shape as my bum


----------



## raleighnut (25 Jul 2014)

A B17 or a B17n. I personally prefer the narrow but then I also own a Swift, a Swallow (2005 LTD edition Titanium) a B5n and a B17s, next one will be a Flyer to go on the trike.


----------



## Crackle (25 Jul 2014)

I wouldn't do it, your clearances will be all wrong. Pair of 29 wheels for a ton plus some rubber and tubes.


----------



## Tim O (25 Jul 2014)

Thank you all very much for your replies - very helpful. I hadn't thought about the brakes. I've got V brakes which, I assume, would fit on a pair of 29 wheels but would be all wrong if I tried to put the 26s back. The photos were every helpful djb - and from all the comments it looks like I should grab a pair of 29 wheels - that is, assuming Spec come up with the goods and offer me a replacement frame. Often wondered how 29ers feel so this may be an opportunity to find out.. Cheers.


----------



## djb1971 (25 Jul 2014)

29ers feel great, just bought a trail sl. Don't let anyone tell you they're not as good or only for 6ft plus.


----------



## fabregas485 (25 Jul 2014)

Sorry if I am missing something, but why not swap to 29" wheels? or is it just purely transferring everything including current 26" wheels?


----------



## Cubist (26 Jul 2014)

Your fork won't fit 29" wheels. And if you did fit the 26" fork to a 29 frame and run 26 wheels, then the front end would drop even further, not just by the difference in the wheel sizes, but also in the difference in axle to crown length. The BB will be far too low, and the head angle so steep it will be unrideable. If Spesh offer a frame warranty, then they must honour it. I am willing to bet they will either come up with a 26" frame or do a deal on a new bike.


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (26 Jul 2014)

You could always have the frame repaired maybe? Might be the cheapest option....


----------



## Tim O (28 Jul 2014)

Again, thank you all for your input. Cubist, that explains it all. You're right and many thanks. I'll see what Spesh say.


----------

